# New member meet Ember



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Ember looks in fantastic condition for a working dog and like a lot of fun!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome. Ember is beautiful! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## tgakstatter (Jul 22, 2017)

She is in great condition. She is a very athletic dog, but is also very content to cuddle on the couch!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

she's gorgeous!! Welcome!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello and welcome. Ember is beautiful!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome to you and lovely Ember.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Gorgeous dog, gorgeous photos.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

tgakstatter

Ember very much reminds me of my Buffy. I will bet she is a terrific field dog. Great pics! Pedigree?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome, Ember is a beauty for sure!!!! Love the coloring in the last pic....looks like she is having the time of her life!!!!!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

tgakstatter said:


> Ember is 5 years old and like a lot of goldens is a fantastic family dog and a great hunting dog!


Great photos ... a working dog, at work ... and exemplifying the upland+waterfowl versatility of our breed!


----------



## tgakstatter (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind comments. I have a couple friends who are very good amateur photographers and who couldn't wait to take pictures of her, she is very photogenic. She is an excellent all around hunting dog. Upland (pheasant, chukar, quail) and waterfowl. She is only 55 lbs but is able to retrieve large geese. Like most Goldens she loves life and lives for getting out into the field. She comes from a line of competition dogs
FC Firemark Rackem
And Stackem Casey

Wing dancer MO's
Miracle On Ice

Tom


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

tgakstatter said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments. I have a couple friends who are very good amateur photographers and who couldn't wait to take pictures of her, she is very photogenic. She is an excellent all around hunting dog. Upland (pheasant, chukar, quail) and waterfowl. She is only 55 lbs but is able to retrieve large geese. Like most Goldens she loves life and lives for getting out into the field. She comes from a line of competition dogs
> FC Firemark Rackem
> And Stackem Casey
> 
> ...


DANG Tom, there's quite a pedigree on that girl!!! I'm pretty familiar with some of those dogs...actually knew one of them quite well! :wink2:
I wasn't aware of any line breeding on Mo, thanks for posting.
Clearly, Ember was born to retrieve!!!
FTGoldens


----------



## tgakstatter (Jul 22, 2017)

Yea I'm pretty happy with her. I did a lot of research looking particularly for a dog that was smaller and athletic and agile since I hunt the rugged desert country of Eastern Oregon for chukar. I found exactly that. She does love to retrieve.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

She looks like a typical Firemark girl! Nice looking dog. Casey has been a good producer. Great photos!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Ember is beautiful.


----------

